

Grapnel.js, a tiny JavaScript router - Sir_Cmpwn
https://github.com/EngineeringMode/Grapnel.js

======
Sir_Cmpwn
This isn't mine, but it looks really cool. I think more of the JS world needs
to start following the Unix philosophy of "do one thing and do it well" \- in
this case, routing.

